# Mente locale



## plor

Hola a todos,
necesito vuestra ayuda para una expresión que he encontrado a la hora de traducir un cómic sobre la matemática. 
Contexto:
"Faccia mente locale sull'insieme dei primi tre numeri naturali"
Traducción:
"Considere el conjunto de los primeros tres números naturales"
Problema: no encuentro una expresión idiomática que sea equivalente a la italiana. A pesar de eso, estoy convencida de que la haya, seguramente mejor que el verbo "considerar".
Gracias a todos desde ya.


----------



## Melipillano

Far mente locale = tornare con la memoria. Volver con la memoria.


----------



## plor

"Vuelva con la memoria al conjunto de los primeros tres números naturales"...sí? Sí, me parece bien. Espero que quepa en el balloon del cómic.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es una opinión, pero "vuelva con la memoria" no me suena muy natural, lo siento. Quizá "volved vuestras mentes hacia el conjunto...", pero no estoy seguro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

Se están complicando demasiado “far mente locale” solo quiere decir recordar o reflexionar sobre algo. Como cuando se te pierden las llaves y no las puedes encontrar y tratas de recordar donde las dejaste.  Yo usaría un verbo como “recordar” “acordarse” “pensar”, etc. 

Bueno pero es solo mi opinión personal.


----------



## plor

> Es una opinión, pero "vuelva con la memoria" no me suena muy natural, lo siento. Quizá "volved vuestras mentes hacia el conjunto...", pero no estoy seguro.


 
Ya, pero quien escucha al profesor en este momento, es un alumno sólo. Os parece: "Vuelva su mente al conjunto [...]"?
Gracias a los dos.


----------



## plor

Gracias Carol,
osea que para tí el verbo "considerar" estaba bien. De hecho, eso mismo quiere decir "far mente locale". Pero me hubiera gustado encontrar una frase idiomática equivalente.


----------



## CarolMamkny

plor said:


> Gracias Carol,
> osea que para tí el verbo "considerar" estaba bien. De hecho, eso mismo quiere decir "far mente locale". Pero me hubiera gustado encontrar una frase idiomática equivalente.


 
Tienes que considerar  que 1. No siempre existe un equivalente de una frase idiomatica de un idioma al otro 2. No tienes mucho espacio para tu traducción.  

Espero que te ayude mi opinión y mucha suerte.


----------



## Antpax

plor said:


> Gracias Carol,
> *o sea* que para *ti* el verbo "considerar" estaba bien. De hecho, eso mismo quiere decir "far mente locale". Pero me hubiera gustado encontrar una frase idiomática equivalente.


 
Hola otra vez:

Te propuse aquella porque comentas que te gustaría una locución, pero creo que en este caso va a estar mejor un sólo verbo. Como dijo Carol (hola Carol ) , "acuérdate/acuérdese" o "recuerda/recuerde" (no sé si se tratan de tú o de usted) estaría bien sin problemas. Para usar "considerar" la frase, además de tener el sentido de recordar, tendría que tener el sentido de "tener en cuenta".

No sé si me he explicado o te he liado más. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## plor

Puntual y sagaz.  Gracias por las correcciones, también. Te has explicado muy bien.
Gracias a todos. Ya estoy satisfecha. Echad un vistazo a mis otras dudas, si os parece. 
Ciao


----------



## Angel.Aura

E che ne pensate di aggirare _fare mente locale_ usando _focalizzare, concentrarsi_ [centrarse en]?


----------



## plor

Sì, efficace anche 'focalizzare'.
Grazie mille.


----------



## Neuromante

Saliendome del tema, disculpen.

No se dice Balloon. En italiano es "Nuvoletta" y en español "Bocadillo" o, sí acaso, "Globo".


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Saliendome del tema, disculpen.
> 
> No se dice Balloon. En italiano es "Nuvoletta" y en español "Bocadillo" o, sí acaso, "Globo".


 
Balloon se está usando hasta en castellano y es solamente otra palabrita más que le pedimos prestada al inglés.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, pues devolvámosla. No nos hace falta, ya tenemos una desde hace décadas. O mejor regalemosles dos, una española y otra italiana.

Y, francamente, estoy en un foro, con más de 20.000 miembros activos, de comic en esclusiva y nadie la ha usado hasta la fecha.


----------



## plor

*O*k ok ok. *G*razie! *N*o exageréis


----------



## kleis

Neuromante said:


> Saliendome del tema, disculpen.
> 
> No se dice Balloon. En italiano es "Nuvoletta" y en español "Bocadillo" o, sí acaso, "Globo".




Io non direi "nuvoletta", ma "fumetto". Per estensione "i fumetti" sono i "comics".
Scusate, forse dovremmo aprire un nuovo thread.

kleis


----------



## reys

Potrebbe essere:

_"*Enfóquese*  en el conjunto de los primeros tres números naturales"_

Saluti!


----------



## licinio

Fíjese en el conjunto de los primeros tres números naturales.


----------



## Neuromante

Centre su mente


----------



## Melipillano

CarolMamkny said:


> Se están complicando demasiado “far mente locale” solo quiere decir recordar o reflexionar sobre algo. Como cuando se te pierden las llaves y no las puedes encontrar y tratas de recordar donde las dejaste. Yo usaría un verbo como “recordar” “acordarse” “pensar”, etc.
> 
> Bueno pero es solo mi opinión personal.


 
*recordar* =  *1. *tr. Traer a la memoria algo. U. t. c. intr.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _C'è molta differenza con "_Far mente locale = tornare con la memoria. Volver con la memoria. "?
I fumetti sono gli spazi dove vanno inseriti i dialoghi dei 'comics'. Hanno la forma di una nuvola di fumo.​


plor said:


> Hola a todos,
> necesito vuestra ayuda para una expresión que he encontrado a la hora de traducir un cómic sobre la matemática.
> Contexto:
> "Faccia mente locale sull'insieme dei primi tre numeri naturali"
> Traducción:
> "Considere el conjunto de los primeros tres números naturales"
> Problema: no encuentro una expresión idiomática que sea equivalente a la italiana. A pesar de eso, estoy convencida de que la haya, seguramente mejor que el verbo "considerar".
> Gracias a todos desde ya.


Concentrese en los primeros tres numeros naturales


----------

